# Auto World Super III - NASCAR Release 3



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Posted the article today. Click below to read the article.

AW Super III - NASCAR Release 3

-Paul


----------



## Bri26 (Sep 1, 2015)

Paul,

The pictures look great! How do the cars run? Any improvements over the previous releases?

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the pics P64...sure like that Mountain Dew #5 car graphics!!! RM


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I looked at the AW Chase Elliot #24 car at Hobby Lobby last week. Nice looking graphics, but I left it for someone else to set it free and run a few laps on their home course. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bri26 said:


> Paul,
> 
> The pictures look great! How do the cars run? Any improvements over the previous releases?
> 
> ...


My Thoughts as Well 
the Earlier-Released Chassis, had some "Issues"...
So I have heard....

HO, "Used" to be the Best for "Inexpensive" Slotting.. :thumbsup:

Now, AW is going just "Shy" of $30 .....
Tomy/AFX, are exceeding $35, for Some of Their Cars.. :crying:

1/43 "C' Go !! are still about $20-ish .....
& 1/32, are still available in the $35 - $49+ 
(depending on How-Fast Ya' want Ta' Be ..)

I've Been "Leaning" towards 1/43, & have made about 4-"Customs"
so far...
Same "Leaning" with 1/32... (I Confess, 1/32 IS My "Passion" Size)

Anyways, I'm STILL-HO , but Not buying many "New" Releases ..

TY >

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

One of the members of my HO club works part time at a large hobby shop, he bought a half dozen of the previous release to use as IROC cars. He has reported that the cars had gear and motor problems. Before a recent race we did a brief session with the cars and the one that I was driving began to smoke after a short while. In my opinion you should not have to troubleshoot a new car that is right out of the package. At some point I intend to get one of these cars to see for myself what the problems are. I am guessing that the overheating problem is not due to defective armatures, more likely the motor brushes are too soft, so dust from those will tend to short the commutator.
Right now we are using AFX Mega G+ cars for some of our IROC races.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

So, AFX Mega G+ are still being made (Tomy/AFX) ???? 

Is there any other chassis "Compatible" to the AW Bodies??? :beatdeadhorse:

Bubba (The Senile ) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Many of the set type HO cars from a few years ago are no longer being made. That includes the LifeLike M and T chassis cars, the Tomy Super G+, the Tyco/Mattel 440X-2 and the AFX Mega Gs. If you are looking to buy a new set the choices are now rather limited. I could mention Micro Scalextric, but those are rarely seen in the US. That leaves AFX and Auto World. The AFX Mega G+ is the current offering. 
I have not examined the latest AW inline cars, I do have one example of a first generation inline car and the mounting method for the bodies is the same as for Tomy cars, however the position of the mounting tabs is different, so bodies can't easily be interchanged. The body clip is very similar to a Tomy clip, but the tabs are about 1/8th of an inch further forward, the clip could be modified to fit further back, so bodied that fit Tomy cars could possibly be used.


----------

